# Hello All



## Slipper (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to MT and excited to find a place to talk about what I love. I've been taking aikido for about three years now. I would say that my progress is slow, but steadily moving forward. It has been an experience that has changed me in many ways.

I come from a family that is not physically active and perhaps a bit old fashioned. My struggles were to not only physically adjust (to both the activity level and the physical contact in class) but to convince my family (mostly my mother!) that being female and interested in martial arts doesn't make me less of a lady. My husband ranges from being a bit startled by it all to fully supporting. My kids think it's great and want to take classes when they are older. 

I have a great class that I attend. It's a smaller dojo and I'm the only female. Though everyone started off slowly with me at first, now they cheerfully tell new members (who are hesitant about 'hurting' me) to throw me harder because I can take it. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone else here!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Jul 12, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Kanoy919 (Jul 17, 2010)

Greetings!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Jul 17, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------

